# green or red iguana is there a difference



## sainty (May 30, 2009)

hi im looking to get a iguna & have read lots of care sheets & online info on them & for once they all seem to say the same things which make a nice change!!
ie diet, housing, lighting , heating etc
only 1 bit of info now needed 
Is there a 
temperament difference of a green or a red iguna????
or is this just colour pigment 
any help on this matter will be very much apprieciated
i have a 6ftx4x4 viv all set & ready to choose !


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

As far as ino there both the same a Nightmare at first take ages to tame down.


----------



## sainty (May 30, 2009)

Yes looks like lots of hard work but will also very rewarding
What has your iguana been like?


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

from what i have read of others experiences. there doesnt seem to be a temperemant difference between them.

just colour.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

If you do get a calmer igg its nothing to do with its color. Re-home one : victory:


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

i have a red iggy and a green iggy and there temperments are the same. if u do decid to get an iggy re-home one =]


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

My iggy is a little bitch :lol2: shes 2 and half ft, she whips but shes calms down after a while, she has improved allot since i had her.


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

my green one was a rescue and was never handled for the first to months she was bitin and wipin now i walk arund town with her XD
pickin up another recue today.


----------



## DaveAnscombe (Apr 20, 2009)

i Agree with rehoming an iguana.......so many of them need rehoming...


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

As above. Rehome, dont buy. makes all the work even more worth it.


----------



## sainty (May 30, 2009)

hi thank you all for the info 
also do any of you know best place around surrey area for Rehoming 
obviously i would be more than happy to pay donation if from a genuine 
reptile resuce center etc 
once again thank for all your quick answers to my thread 
this is the 1st time i have used this forum only joined this weekend 
& im very impressed with all the genuine & answers from people who all seem to very much care for reptiles nice one guys


----------



## sainty (May 30, 2009)

sainty


----------

